# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Minor Update v8.63 released:

## mohamed73

What's new in 8.63: 
20-digit Code Checking On Infineon Phones
ROOT HASH B8C3ADECFC997FCD8081D3DEAF870B8C Now Supported on USB RAPIDO (Backup RPL, Buscheck, Authorize etc...)
6700c and E52 USB Booting Adjustments  
What's new in 8.62: 
Fixed RAP3Gv3 USB Flashing "MCU CONFIGURATION IS NOT VALID"
Fixed Battery Value 0 Error When Flashing via USB
Fixed USB Booting Problem Delay on FUR
Fixed FBUS Buscheck Timeout Delays (Faster Buschecks Now)
Fixed Infineon SP Lock Table Reading 
Get new ATF SW from here:    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## فاروق الزياد

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

